

Shadowcash: Zero-Knowledge Anonymous Cryptocurrency - cypherpunkrock
http://www.deepdotweb.com/2015/01/28/shadowcash-zero-knowledge-anonymity

======
HelloCitizen
Is this similar to the Zerocash thing Matthew Green announced a while back?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zerocoin#Zerocash](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zerocoin#Zerocash)

~~~
cypherpunkrock
The underlying concept is the same. Zerocash is still on paper though last
time I checked and needs a trusted party setup. This is something that can be
used right now without trust. That's really the main difference between the
two.

